# Finally got my Walther PPQ!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - despite the best efforts of the post office to be late (I shoulda had this in hand yesterday), I FINALLY got my 9mm Walther PPQ in today. On a sunny day, I'll take a better photo - as my camera hates taking pictures of black objects unless they are in direct sunlight. But, I think it is a nice looking gun!

Once I picked up that Walther P99 again (used to have a few), I decided to break down and get a PPQ. I've looked at them ever since they came out. I would have preferred the version with the paddle mag release, but those are no longer available.

Anyway - I got 4 new magazines for it yesterday - so, I actually have my minimum of 6 total all in the begining. A first for me. So, I don't have to try and get one here and there now 

Can't wait to go shoot it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rest assured, the Beretta 92 is still my favorite. I still have four of them. So, don't lose any sleep that I may have lost my mind


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, better pics


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, if I were to go striker fired the PPQ would be @ the top of my list. All reviews I've seen state it has the sweetest stock striker trigger, and sweetest re-set on the market.:smt083


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Berettas are nice, but I'll take the Walther any day! I love my SW99! Btw, they use the same mags right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P99 and SW99 use the same mags. This is the M2 version of the PPQ. Since it has a button release, the magazine hole is in a different place. So, the mags do not share between the two guns, unfortunately....


----------



## Makarovii (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats! The family resemblance is obvious. Have a chance to fondle a PPX yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have looked at the PPX - I don't really care for the way the slide seems so high when you look at the gun from the rear. And, it's strange to see that bobbed hammer on a polymer Walther... They are somewhat inexpensive, thought


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I also invested in the PPQ M2. I like it a lot !
Much better trigger than my other plastic fantasticks, present and past.

The local gun shop has no love for the PPX. They refer to it as a Walther stamped High Point.
Their opinion anyway. 
Based on appearance, I guess ?
I haven't handled one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've picked up the PPX a few times at gun shows, due to the low price point., But, I just can't make myself like it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The PPX looks like a high quality Hi-Point! Looks only a mother could love!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - I got to the range finally (yesterday) and put 160 rounds thru it...

Gun is accurate - Pretty good on double taps, and I did some 15 yard shooting and some 1 handed shooting.

I will say that I do prefer the P99 A/S to the PPQ. I just like it better - I guess because of the trigger. The PPQ is more "glockish." I'd also have to shoot them back to back, but the PPQ may have a tiny bit more snap to it. I'm working off memory, though,..

I did buy the gun as a range toy, knowing that I likely wouldn't carry it because it isn't DA/SA. I do occasionally carry my P99 now.

I did also rent the Sig 229 - because I have been considering saving up for a Sig M11A1 (it is essentially the same gun) in the next year. I've decided that while the recoil is pretty low, and it is DA/SA - gun just doesn't do it for me. Not at that price point... But hey - renting it is gonna save me close to $900 now 

So far, nothing still beats my Beretta 92s for my favorite platform. Walther P99 is second. While it would be nice to still own all the guns I have sold in years past to buy the next gun I wanted at the time - I think I've wound my way thru most everything by now. 

I know I have stated before that I am taking a new gun hiatus, but I am gonna attempt it again. AT THE MOMENT, there is nothing else I wanna buy...

So, the almost $200 I have on the side that I was saving towards that new Sig can now be saved for something else... After I figure out what


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

My wife is looking to get the exact same model, all the pros look great but looking for any down side you have beside it's not a Beretta 92. She shot the P-99 but didn't like the paddle mag release and no PPQ m2 for rent around here. All comments are appreciated, pro and con.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the trigger is nice for that style of gun. But, as stated above, it is very Glockish. I just prefer a longer or heavier pull for a self defense gun on the first shot.

Th paddle release is actually fantastic when you get used to it - use your trigger finger, and it becomes natural. It's very similar to the release on HK guns, just with a longer paddle which makes it easier to do (the P99).

The PPQ is sorta like a Glock with a better triger and a better grip.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

Shipwreck,
I find myself almost identical in thought with you. At my LGS yesterday, I was looking at three guns. The first was the new Ruger GP100 Match Champion. The other two were the P99 AS and the PPQ.

I just can't get away with how much I still love the P99. I liked the PPQ, but it's not the same for me. Anyway, going to pick it up this weekend. But all things aside, my Beretta 96FS Inox is still my favorite handgun.

I have around 30 handguns, but the Beretta is magic. With the Hogue (mine w/ Beretta logo) finger groove grips fits my hand like no other. It's equipped with Mecgar AFC 13 round magazines. I also have 2 of the +2's and have one of Steve Bedair's guide rods.

It looks great ~ It feels great ~ It's never failed me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Navybob, very nice, I have a 96FS and if you don't mind me asking, how do the 13+2 mec-gars function? I want to purchase the 15 rounds mags but have heard conflicting reports on reliability issues. Could have been the older mags I don't know, or could be the +2 extension? PS. When you see the front of that pistol there is only one that comes to mind.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

denner said:


> Navybob, very nice, I have a 96FS and if you don't mind me asking, how do the 13+2 mec-gars function? I want to purchase the 15 rounds mags but have heard conflicting reports on reliability issues. Could have been the older mags I don't know, or could be the +2 extension? PS. When you see the front of that pistol there is only one that comes to mind.


I think the Mecgar AFC magazines are superior to original Beretta magazines that came with my 96. On the 13 and 15 (+2) magazines, the springs are strong and the 15 round spring is obviously longer. Although they work great fully loaded, I generally load one round less. That last round is tight for my 54 year old fingers. I use the 13 rd magazines most of the time, but do like the 15's. Try them, you won't be disappointed.

And you will find them @ Greg Cotes, LLC.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will give them a shot.


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2012)

I bought the earlier PPQ in 40 S&W. Absolutely love it. Great trigger & reset. No issues with it at all. Carry it
every day. It's found a permanent home.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that PPQ looks like a Terminator gun! Nice piece!


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Have had my PPQ M1 .40 for over a year now, great accuracy, reliable - never a FTF, and it just fits the hand like it belongs there. The ergonomics on this pistol are outstanding and the trigger is a dream. Liked it so much, I bought a PPS .40 to carry. The PPS takes some getting used to - trigger pull is a bit stronger, so initial tendency was to pull shots to the right if shooting the PPS after I shot the PPQ. Both are great personal defense weapons -and I like the fact that the PPS and PPQ both have paddle mag releases. Has become second nature and much more intuitive than the button release on my other pistols. I do have two questions for the group - do you know where we can find PPQ M1 mags for less than $40 - and does anyone have experience with the 12 +2 mags? Look forward to the feedback. Good Shooting


----------

